# Kerry as Sec of State? you gotta be kidding!!



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Over the years, new Sec of State Democrat John Kerry has voted AGAINST-
The B-1 bomber, 
The B-2 bomber, 
The F-14D modernised Tomcat 
The Apache helicopter. 
The F-15 Eagle
The Patriot Missile 
The Aegis air-defense cruiser
The Trident missile 
The Strategic Defense Initiative
Kerry also opposed the invasion of Grenada and Desert Storm

The Case Against John Kerry | Right Wing News

Some of his other stances-
He says the Democratic Party should NOT support the NRA (Nov 2003) 
He supports ban on assault weapons (Oct 2003) 
He wants background checks at gun shows. (May 1999) 
He voted against weapons needed for War on Terror. (Sep 2004)

John Kerry's Past Ten Years Voting Record


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He is a liberal opportunist , he will sway with the political winds with no concern for our country he proven that.
He lives in a world so far removed from us he has no idea who we are.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> He is a liberal opportunist , he will sway with the political winds with no concern for our country he proven that.
> He lives in a world so far removed from us he has no idea who we are.


He like the king hates Israel. He also hates the military.

His wife just sold her company btw. Kinda makes you wonder what they are up to. Me thinks they are preppers too but a different kind.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Right or wrong,we don't need/want a foreigner stirring up OUR pot. Concentrate on adding to Queenies coffers


He just scared we won't help the UK, when Germany gives them the jackboot out of the EU.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Right or wrong,we don't need/want a foreigner stirring up OUR pot. Concentrate on adding to Queenies coffers


Hmmm...you sound like you're a Kerry/Obama/Democrat supporter mate.
Britain and the US are NATO allies, so having pinko Kerry as Sec of State is bad news for Britain, which makes it my business, foreigner or not.. 
Think of Britain as a "forward US base" on the doorstep of Europe and talk nice to us or you'll be out on your butts-

US Military Bases in the United Kingdom | eHow.com

But returning to topic, Obama approved pinko Kerry's appointment which speaks volumes about Obama-
_"The first method of estimating the intelligence of a ruler is to look at the men he has around him"- Niccolo Machiavelli (1469-1527)_


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> He just scared we won't help the UK, when Germany gives them the jackboot out of the EU.


You gotta be jivin us boy!
All patriotic Brit rightwingers such as me WANT OUT of the f*cking EU as soon as possible but our gutless politicians haven't got the guts to break free


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> I do NOT want our military anywhere but here and only on standby for defense of this continent. Capische?
> To reiterate, MYOB re politics here. You may still speak about prepping,of course.


What's MYOB mean?
Anyway, _*politics overlaps into prepping *_because having a lefty numbskull in the White House and a pinko Sec of State could lead to economic collapse, food riots, WW3 etc, so we should all be concerned the world over. 
If WW3 does break out thanks to Obama/Kerry, the US bases on Brit soil are bound to be nuked and I for one don't want to be 'collateral damage'.. 
Our own Brit Prime Minister Cameron and his cronies are just as wacko, Cameron comes across as an overgrown public schoolboy totally out of his depth.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> What's MYOB mean?
> Anyway, _*politics overlaps into prepping *_because having a lefty numbskull in the White House and a pinko Sec of State could lead to economic collapse, food riots, WW3 etc, so we should all be concerned the world over.
> If WW3 does break out thanks to Obama/Kerry, the US bases on Brit soil are bound to be nuked and I for one don't want to be 'collateral damage'..
> Our own Brit Prime Minister Cameron and his cronies are just as wacko, Cameron comes across as an overgrown public schoolboy totally out of his depth.


You have a Queenie running your world into the ground, sipping tea at three with the pinky raised.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> You'd sink on your own,instead of just floundering


Britain don't need nobody, we did just fine on our own for centuries, we conquered half the world.
As the history books rightly say about early America- _"The Spanish went to look for gold, the French went to set up trading outposts, but the English went to stay."_
So if it wasn't for us you'd still be living in wigwams, and you in northern NY would be talking French..

THE PILGRIM FATHERS MAKE LANDFALL IN AMERICA
_"Okay guys, break out the guns and let's take the place over!"_


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> organize protests--demand that US forces get out--abolish the Monarchy---concentrate your efforts THERE. In other words- Mind Your Own Business (acronym being...?)


Who said I want US forces out of Britain? Strategically speaking I think it's *good* for Britain to have them here because it means any hostile nation will think twice about attacking Britain in case it riles Uncle Sam..
As for the Monarchy, I wouldn't like to see them abolished because they do a good diplomatic job, but I would like to see their pay drastically cut.
Anyway some certainly pull their weight-

_LONDON, Jan 21 2013 (Reuters) - "*Britain's Prince Harry says he killed Afghan insurgents *during sorties against the Taliban while on his second tour of duty in Afghanistan where he was a gunner in Apache attack helicopters.
Queen Elizabeth's 28-year-old grandson, third in line to the British throne, will return home later this week after a 20-week posting with NATO forces at the Camp Bastion military base in the southern province of Helmand.
Asked before he left Afghanistan if he had killed insurgents during his tour, he said: "Yeah, so, lots of people have. ... Yes, we fire when we have to, take a life to save a life, but essentially we're more of a deterrent than anything else.
"If there's people trying to do bad stuff to our guys, then we'll take them out of the game, I suppose"
The Taliban had said it would do its utmost to kidnap or kill Harry during his tour, and an Afghan insurgent warlord labelled him a drunken "jackal" out to kill innocent Afghans."_

Prince Harry Says He Killed Taliban Fighters On Afghanistan Tour

Harry in an Apache, the chopper that Kerry wanted to scrap


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

One of the things I like and appreciate is the freedom of speech. This includes opinions. I know, opinions are like a$$holes, everyone has one and they all stink. That being said I still believe in free speech whether you are a US citizen or not. I don't have to agree with what you say but that also means I have the right to ignore you. I also have the right and privilege to disagree but I will not tell you that you have no say.

If we are going to defend one right (the 2nd amendment) all have to be defended. If we decide to pick and choose, we are no better than the liberals.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> [re Monarchy] OK--then mount marches and fight to keep them. MYOB


Ha ha MYOB is probably what General Santa Anna wanted to say to the 28 Brits who fought and died at the Alamo..
I liked Georgie W Bush better than Obama, let's hope the Reps field a candidate as good as him at the next Pres election instead of a shop window dummy like Romney. 
Georgie's quotes show his mettle-

_"This is war. Somebody's gonna pay"
"Countries that harbor terrorists are as guilty as they are"
"Give us the terrorists or we'll come and get 'em"
"America will never seek a permission slip to defend herself"
"A soft line toward terror is not gonna happen on my watch"
"My job is to secure the homeland and thats exactly what i'm gonna do"
"We will not sit back and wait to be hit again"
"Iran must not be allowed to have nuclear weapons"_

PS- it broke my heart when Rep Sarah Palin quit politics, she'd make a great President..

_PRES PALIN- "I'm ordering an airstrike on that Alaskan moose herd near the shoreline of the Bering Strait!"
AIDE- "On what grounds ma'am?"
PALIN- "I suspect they're commie mooses that have swum over from Russia" _


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> ..FOS is being taken away everywhere.


Isn't telling somebody to MYOB an attempt to shut them up?..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> ..I think you may be here to create disharmony. Yep,that's what I think


If you're a lefty liberal i don't give a rat's ass what you think mate..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> All the stuff I've written and you see me as a lefty? HAHAHA You're a dumb mo-fo


If ever I defend Obama, Kerry and the Dems like you're doing, you can measure me up for a straitjacket..
Like I said earlier, here are some of the things your boy Kerry wants-

He wants background checks at gun shows. (May 1999)
He supports a ban on assault weapons (Oct 2003) 
He says the Democratic Party should NOT support the NRA (Nov 2003)

http://www.aaawebsolution.com/kerry.html


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> ..I like NONE of our leaders.
> I've often stated that we need to start over. MYOB


Good for you mate, it took you until page 3 of this sensational thread to say it but you got there in the end..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

On second thoughts maybe it is a bit impolite of me to blast US politicians, it's just that sometimes I forget I'm a foreigner here, sorry about that..


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Kerry after Hillary just makes it all sound so Illuminati like. And I dont usually got here.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Over the years, new Sec of State Democrat John Kerry has voted AGAINST-
> The B-1 bomber,
> The B-2 bomber,
> The F-14D modernised Tomcat
> ...


No joke... Isn't it grand...

Not


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> ..My beef is with you trying to rile people up....


I've exposed Kerry as a pinko traitor, so how on earth can that rile up any true-blue patriotic American?
Learn-
_"A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. 
But it cannot survive treason from within. An enemy at 
the gates is less formidable, for he is known and carries 
his banner openly. *But the traitor moves amongst those 
within the gate freely, his sly whispers rustling through 
all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself.* 
...He rots the soul of a nation, he works secretly and 
unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of the city, 
he infects the body politic so that it can no longer resist." 
-Marcus Tullius Cicero (106 BC-43 BC)_

And here's that Kenyan Obama-
_"The Stranger within my gates,
He may be evil or good, 
But I cannot tell what powers control,
What reasons sway his mood,
*Nor when the Gods of his far-off land
Shall repossess his blood*"
-Rudyard Kipling 1865-1936_


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> Britain don't need nobody,


That's not entirely true is it? 
April the 6th 1917 and again on December 8th 1941 in both of those wars we needed all the help we could get and without the intervention of our strongest allies (Americans) we would have been well and truly Fu***d.


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> I've said it many times. I've been very clear about where I stand. MYOB


I heard you loud and clear I'm MMOB.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> It does rile up any true-blue patriotic American. Something is wrong with you...


No offence mate but are you a closet commie? You seem very upset because I've outed Kerry as one.
Every true prepper and patriot should be concerned because Kerry is anti-gun and anti-US military.
I can understand why some Americans are afraid to say a word against their politicians in case the Feds come after them, but as a Brit I'm not afraid to criticise them just as I criticise my own Brit politicians and any other useless politician in any other country around the world.
Of course, if I'm wrong about Kerry, please go ahead and present evidence to prove it, otherwise MYOB because all you've done so far is clutter up this thread with childish name-calling and trolling..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_Lucky Jim said- "We [Britain] don't need nobody"_



Bailey said:


> That's not entirely true is it?
> April the 6th 1917 and again on December 8th 1941 in both of those wars we needed all the help we could get and without the intervention of our strongest allies (Americans) we would have been well and truly Fu***d.


Are you British mate, your profile doesn't say?
Britain is a NUCLEAR POWER, that's why we don't need nobody. If anybody messes with us we'll take out their capital city at the touch of a button..
As for WW1, the Germans were on their last legs anyway when the Americans arrived to help finish them off, and no way could they ever have invaded britain across the english channel.
Same in WW2, Hitler wanted to invade but got his ass kicked in the Battle of Britain and went off to sulk and invaded Russia instead.
America HAD to join the war because she knew the nazis had got a nuclear bomb programme and were developing a big bomber to deliver it unless they were stopped..









_"I completely lack the bombers capable of round-trip flights to New York with a 5-ton bomb load. I would be extremely happy to possess such a bomber which would at last stuff the mouth of arrogance across the sea."-Hermann Goering in a 1938 speech _


















A nazi study of the effects of an atomic bomb blast on NY-


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

A British pilot takes a tea break during the Battle of Britain-









We trashed the Luftwaffe bigtime with a little help from our friends, some true-blue Yanks joined in even though America was still officially neutral..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Aha! Now I see what your little game is mate!
You were planted in this forum by your Washington commie masters to defend Obama and Kerry, and as a sideline you're badmouthing Britain in order to try to drive a wedge between America and her British NATO allies!
It ain't never gonna work kemosabe, you might just as well try to split up The Lone Ranger and Tonto..


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

For your information “mate” The Battle of Britain was in 1940 and the war in Europe ended in ? here’s a clue 1945 so Jerry wasn’t exactly on his knees was he, They (Germans) actually got close to winning The Battle of Britain we only just won.
It was one battle and not the defining factor of the war. 

You wrote 
“ We are a Nuclear power so if anyone tries it on we would bomb their capitol city”
Yeah sure we would I can hear those 1.6 Billion Chinese quaking in their boots.
Nuclear deterrent is just that, Google M.A.D.

You wrote 

“You were planted in this forum by your Washington commie masters to defend Obama and Kerry, and as a sideline you're badmouthing Britain in order to try to drive a wedge between America and her British NATO allies” 

Your right about a plant but you’ve got the wrong person look in the mirror “mate”


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Kerry as SOS stinks of Illumanati...Hillary now Kerry...They couldnt win an election so now there given Global leadership powers. Please. There running the agenda.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Bailey said:


> ..They (Germans) actually got close to winning The Battle of Britain.


"Getting close" is not the same as actually winning mate; for example I was getting close to having carnal relations with Miriam Willis but it counted for nothing because she got on the bus and I never saw her again!

Aargh this thread is being invaded by commies, first Oswegopot and now you! I bet you're Nth Koreans staging a re-enactment of Red Dawn..

1940- First of many German bombers to be downed on Brit soil, riddled with bullet holes from Spitfires..


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> _Lucky Jim said- "We [Britain] don't need nobody"_
> 
> Are you British mate, your profile doesn't say?
> Britain is a NUCLEAR POWER, that's why we don't need nobody. If anybody messes with us we'll take out their capital city at the touch of a button..
> ...


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> "Getting close" is not the same as actually winning mate; for example I was getting close to having carnal relations with Miriam Willis but it counted for nothing because she got on the bus *and I never saw her again*!


What can i say Miriam Willis obviously had good taste and was a good judge of character mate. :smile:


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

punch said:


> Lucky Jim said:
> 
> 
> > _Lucky Jim said- "We [Britain] don't need nobody"_
> ...


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

As NATO Allies, America and Britain faced down the mighty Russian bear for the half-century-long Cold War, resulting in victory for NATO when the Soviet Union broke up, so we can all be proud of that..
But, as Berthold Brecht pointed out about tinpot tyrants and evil regimes-
_"Do not rejoice in his defeat you men,
For though you put the bastard down,
The bitch that bore him is on heat again.."
Berthold Brecht 1898-1956_

Bitch pups that currently spring to mind are Iran and North Korea, so it's vital that America and her NATO allies including Britain stay united despite the attempts by commies to drive a wedge between America and Britain.
This is a prepping/survival forum so this is the place to discuss how best to avoid WW3 lest we end up having to survive a nuclear winter.
Remember, politicians start wars so we should always be wary about the pinkos in office on both sides of the Atlantic.
And notice how the commies in this forum are trying to paint me as anti-American even though i like America!
Together, America and Britain's nuclear deterrent makes any regime think twice before starting trouble; heck Britain alone has got 768 ballistic warheads with 7000-mile range which could toast any country on earth!

As for America, Churchill (who was half-American) said-
_"The United States is like giant boiler. Once the fire is lighted under it, there is no limit to the power it can generate"- Winston Churchill_


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Bailey said:


> What can i say Miriam Willis obviously had good taste and was a good judge of character mate. :smile:


You're welcome to have her mate she was a lousy kisser anyway, all tight-lipped as if she was being kissed by the swamp monster in the x-files, no wonder her hub had run off with another woman.

Incidentally if there are any aircraft nuts here, check out my sensational US Aircraft of WW2 thread at M4T, it's notched up well over a million views (I'm Poor Old Spike)..

http://www.mission4today.com/index.php?name=ForumsPro&file=viewtopic&t=14428


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

I have no beef with the british people. I have many proud scots I consider friends, proud but bearable as good friends. Of the brits I personally know, I find them to be a more quiet kind of proud, but hard working and genuinely appreciative of most things American, except for baseball. They seem to think it is unfair for the batter to have to face an entire infield and outfield and catcher all by his lonesome. I try to explain its the time for each player to make his contribution to the team effort. But to them its simply not cricket. I am not one to go out of my way to insult a nation but when I get my nose out of joint I just become plain spoken. Sure I'd rather write silly commentary about Buttafuocco O'bama, but what am I gonna do? Thats one thing about America, well pull together after a Pearl Harbor or 9/11 and put our differences aside, too bad we all can't just be civil to each other in real life. It's funny, it used to be shocking when you received rude treatment or poor service when you patonized a shop or restuarant. Now it seems that indifference or rudeness is to be expected because the perception is that all consumers want is cheap goods. Now I am pleasantly shocked when someone is polite and attentive. Is that messed up or what?

punch (rude american)


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

punch said:


> ..too bad we all can't just be civil to each other in real life..


But what if somebody is a godless commie pinko traitor? If ever I'm civil to one of them you can measure me up for a strait jacket!
Here in Britain our Reds are easy to spot because Britain has never been as anti-communist as America so they don't bother to hide too much.
But the USA has always been very strongly anti-commie which is why your Reds stay hidden under the bed so's not to blow their cover.
Nevertheless, US commies are still easy to spot by what they say and do like Jesus said- _"People are like trees, and if a tree produces rotten fruit, it's a rotten tree"._
Commie fruit is lies, godlessness, propaganda, immorality, treachery and clampdown on free speech-

_"America is like a healthy body and its resistance is threefold: 
its patriotism, its morality and its spiritual life. 
If we can undermine these three areas, America will collapse from within." 
-Joseph Stalin
"A lie told often enough becomes the truth"- Lenin
"Destroy the family, you destroy the country"-Lenin
"He who now talks about the "freedom of the press" goes backward, and halts our headlong course towards Socialism"- Lenin
"Our program necessarily includes the propaganda of atheism"-Lenin_

This Brit commie rat below was recently found to have sabotaged our NHS (National Health Service), commie maggots like him are on both sides of the Atlantic so take care..



















_"The traitor moves amongst those within the gate freely, his sly whispers rustling through all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself. 
He rots the soul of a nation, he works secretly and unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of the city.." 
-Marcus Tullius Cicero (106 BC-43 BC)_


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

we have very little in common, We have a socialist president who driving us towards communism. But it aint gonna happen here. Better stick to posting your little pictures.


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> Britain has never been as anti-communist as America so they don't bother to hide too much.


Jim for the most part I'm going to try and ignore most of your posts because most of them have very little to do with "Prepping" I'm not sure what your agenda is but prepping is no part of it I am sure of that, in fact I'm having trouble finding one post that you've made that is entirely related to prepping,

But when you post rubbish and I do notice it then I'm going to pull you up on it.
If we British were not anti communist why were we involved in the cold war ? why were all our I.C.B.M's pointed at' yes you've guessed it the USSR why did Churchill want to invade Russia ? these are the type of questions you should be asking yourself before you post crap.

Stop making an ass of yourself in front of our American friends it's getting embarrassing.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

punch said:


> ..We have a socialist president who driving us towards communism. But it aint gonna happen here..


Ha ha you gotta be jivin us boy! You seem to want everybody to think there's no commie threat to America and that people should relax and drop their guard!
Call me suspicious but I think I prefer to follow Jesus's great advice to all preppers about the lead-up to The Collapse-

_*"Be on guard! Be alert! You do not know when that time will come.
What I say to you, I say to everyone: 'Watch!"- Jesus of Nazareth, Mark ch 13*_

Remember, commies are godless atheists so they'd just LURV everybody to drop their guard-
_"Our program necessarily includes the propaganda of atheism"-Lenin_

Incidentally Nicholas Clegg the leader of the Brit LibDem (Liberal Democrat) party has just been exposed as a commie, it turns out he's been trying to censor the press to stop them revealing his party's shady goings on in line with typical commie doctrine-
_"He who now talks about the "freedom of the press" goes backward, and halts our headlong course towards Socialism"- Lenin_










And there's even commie infiltration of our Brit military top brass, they've just renamed a hall at Sandhurst after some mid-east sheikh! The hall used to be called 'Mons Hall' in honour of the men who fell at the Battle of Mons, so by renaming it, the commies are following Stalins dictum to hit all country's patriotism-
_"America is like a healthy body and its resistance is threefold: 
its *patriotism*, its morality and its spiritual life. 
If we can undermine these three areas, America will collapse from within." 
-Joseph Stalin_










No wonder Jesus said "be on guard", the commie sewer rats are everywhere..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Bailey said:


> Jim...when you post rubbish and I do notice it then I'm going to pull you up on it...


Which of my anti-communist posts don't you like mate? Whose side are you on?
And of course what i say applies to preppers because if our politicians are commie traitors bent on sabotaging a country, it'll lead to economic collapse and food riots or even WW3..

_"The traitor moves amongst those within the gate freely, 
his sly whispers rustling through all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself. 
He rots the soul of a nation, he works secretly and 
unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of the city" 
-Marcus Tullius Cicero (106 BC-43 BC) _


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

As I said in the opening post of this sensational thread, Kerry has voted against just about every super-duper bomber, warship and missile America has wanted to produce, and he reminds me of our commie ex-politician Dennis Healey-

WIKI- "Healey joined the Communist Party in 1937.
When Labour won the 1964 election Healey served as Secretary of State for Defence, he cut defence expenditure, cancelling the TSR-2 aircraft"
Denis Healey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The TSR-2 was a world-beater and could have flown to Moscow undetected, so no wonder Red Den cancelled it the first chance he got, his Labour party has always been crawling with lefty maggots-


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> *Which of my anti-communist posts don't you like mate? Whose side are you on?*
> And of course what i say applies to preppers because if our politicians are commie traitors bent on sabotaging a country, it'll lead to economic collapse and food riots or even WW3..


Just the ones that are blatant lies, Self fabricated history,Delusional, Fanciful. So basically all of them. I'm on the side of truth.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't know if the dood in this video is a commie even though he's wearing a red shirt, but he's certainly got no brains or he wouldn't be baiting the Homeland Security people like he's doing.
I mean although they didn't arrest him they'll almost certainly have logged his licence number and filmed him on CCTV and passed the details on to the FBI to investigate him and run background checks as a possible commie troublemaker.
Same with people who defend communism in internet forums, Homeland Security agents monitor forums and will have noted their names and IP addresses etc and marked them down for investigation..
Jesus said _-"Every careless word you speak will be judged" (Matt 12:36) _

LiveLeak.com - DHS has no rIght to stop you- A Troll Proving A Point


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Over the years, new Sec of State Democrat John Kerry has voted AGAINST-
> The B-1 bomber,
> The B-2 bomber,
> The F-14D modernised Tomcat
> ...


Let us not forget that "I voted for the war before I voted against it" campaign slogan in 2004! Its almost as if Obama is selecting the most incompitent and or most controversial appointee he can find out of a endless field of bone heads from his party. Further more you know its bad when someone whos not a US citizen is smart enough to seriously question his appointee and support it with well known and publizied facts...something at least 51% of Americans cant even do! I swear there are times when I am ashamed to even admit that I am an American and can understand why we are the laughing stock of the world at times. This would be one of them!


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

Jim it would appear I have been unjust towards you, 

out of the 1,109 posts you have posted there does seem to be a handful that are actually related to prepping and therefore quite interesting if you just kept your mind on the subject matter.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> ..I swear there are times when I am ashamed to even admit that I am an American..


Only those who voted for Obama need feel ashamed mate, not you..
Let's hope the Republicans field a credible candidate next time; Johnny McCain was too old, and Romney was too lightweight, so in that respect they handed victory to Obama on a plate.
Meanwhile don't ever be ashamed to be an American..
Hey Mr. Wayne are you ashamed?

*"That'll be the day!"*


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Only those who voted for Obama need feel ashamed mate, not you..
> Let's hope the Republicans field a credible candidate next time; Johnny McCain was too old, and Romney was too lightweight, so in that respect they handed victory to Obama on a plate.


IF there is a next time.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

inceptor said:


> IF there is a next time.


The only thing I can see preventing the next Presidential election in 3 years time is some kind of crisis that'll make the parties form an Emergency Coalition Government.
For example North Korea's fleet of 60 submarines could sneak up to the American coastline and deposit nuke bombs on the seabed with a time fuse to take out every city on the Pacific and Atlantic seaboards.
Alternatively they could disembark suicide squads carrying suitcase nukes to make their way to the shore in rubber boats, to blow up coastal cities and also hop on greyhound buses to hit heartland cities a thousand miles inland.
Iran too could do the same with their 3 big Kilo-class subs when they get nuke weapons, either by making their own nukes or buying them from Pakistan.

Other things that could prevent a 2016 Pres election would be a massive meteor strike, plague, or a general breakdown of law and order with looting and food riots etc.


----------

